# Please help - Rooster eye question



## Callie H (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi y’all!
I have my roo and I noticed he has some kind of black area in his right eye. There is no drainage, swelling, puss, etc, just this black area. He still sees with it, and is eating, drinking, crowing, all the normal roo stuff. I’ve treated him for eye worm but no change. Then I was thinking it may be an injury from when he was with other roos but I’m not sure. Would appreciate any help or advice!
Thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If he hasn't been tearing it up with other birds he might have fowl pox. That's if you're in a warm enough climate to have mosquitoes now.

As to the eye, I see a white spot in the upper eye area. Not the reflection spot in the center of his pupil but to the upper side a little to the right. Is that anything or just some speck in his eye? 

I wouldn't worry too much about the black discoloration at this point. There doesn't appear to be anything to do with it since he seems fine. He looks fine too. The eyes is many times where we spot that they're not feeling well.


----------



## Callie H (Mar 21, 2021)

Thank you robin416! I appreciate the swift response and info!! I hadn’t thought of pox. We definitely have mosquitoes starting already, we are in south East Tennessee. I will keep an eye on my boy (pardon the pun lol). I have him quarantined as well which I hadn’t mentioned. He just came to our farm a few days ago so we always keep them separate until we know all is well. As for the speck you mentioned I will have to see and will get back to you as I’m not sure either by looking at it. Thank you so much again! 😊


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's what we're here for. That and goofing off. Actually I think it's more goofing off. 

We had some temps in the teens back in early February. Imagine my surprise when I saw a mosquito flying around in my garage right after that.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It's what we're here for. That and goofing off. Actually I think it's more goofing off.
> 
> We had some temps in the teens back in early February. Imagine my surprise when I saw a mosquito flying around in my garage right after that.





Callie H said:


> Thank you robin416! I appreciate the swift response and info!! I hadn’t thought of pox. We definitely have mosquitoes starting already, we are in south East Tennessee. I will keep an eye on my boy (pardon the pun lol). I have him quarantined as well which I hadn’t mentioned. He just came to our farm a few days ago so we always keep them separate until we know all is well. As for the speck you mentioned I will have to see and will get back to you as I’m not sure either by looking at it. Thank you so much again! 😊


Welcome to the forum, what Robin said.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

He sure is a pretty boy! I don’t have any advice, but welcome to the forum! 
Ditto what Robin said- I’m the best there is for just chatting about everything else and chickens...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You and JP hold that title.


----------



## Callie H (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi robin416,
I looked again today and the white spot in question on the pic was a reflection. No white spot in person. I’ve been using VetRx as well. No change today. Here is a shot from today, the lighter area at the top is reflection


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Please don't tell you're putting that in his eye. 

I've seen that discoloration before but in one of my cats. I did research it and it's a benign discoloration. It's been a while so I don't remember what it's called. Chances are pretty good that what it is with him. And it might get bigger, I know it did on my calico.

And just as an aside, VetRX has nothing it it that does anything of any benefit. It's another one of those things I researched in the past. The company has done a good job of convincing folks that they're birds need it to get better.


----------



## Callie H (Mar 21, 2021)

Well that’s good to know on both the eye and the VetRx. And no, not in his eye but a few drops in his water. Never had a need for anything for my other chickens cause they’ve never been hurt or sick (knock on wood!)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There was a mod on another forum that told a bird owner to put it in her bird's eye for a maybe problem. I lost it. There's mentholatum type ingredients. I told her to put it in her own and eye and then let us know once again about putting that stuff in the poor bird's eye. 

I still get wound up about that one. 

Fingers crossed that's the way it goes with all of your feathered ones from now on. But they are feathered ones, they can be like little kids finding things to get into that they shouldn't. Some of the things folks have found their birds have gotten themselves into is amazing. In that regard they're like little boys who know nothing about anything being dangerous. 

I just told someone what one of my Quail did two days in a row. They're pen is pretty much baby proof, or at least that's what I thought. The little bugger got it's head caught some place you would never dream it could get caught and did it twice. The only way to keep dummy away from it was to lay a brick in front of the area.


----------



## Callie H (Mar 21, 2021)

I did read something that said to put it in the eye. Then I read the ingredients and thought “oh heck no!” No way I’d put that in anyone’s eye! I feel for that other person’s bird if that’s what she was doing. Poor thing!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your birds will do well. They have a human that questions things before blindly doing them. 

If you read that then it's still happening. I don't remember just how long it's been since I saw the mod tell that person that but it's been at least since 2013 when I joined this forum.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Actually- I think it mentions something about it in the instruction booklet! I need to double check but I swear I read it just the other day myself.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OM, please don't tell me that's true. If it is, someone should sue them for giving such dreadful instructions to owners.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I usually downsize my photos cause I know they’re big, but left these two full size so you can enlarge as needed. Yes. It mentioned it in 3 places and ways.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Interesting, I haven't used it on the chickens. I did use t with success when I had the severely injured female emu with the lacerated neck.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m not comfortable with their eye recommendation, personally, but I’m all for using something like this as a supplemental treatment- (the under the wing bits etc) and that’s Jmo, which is far from professional.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No one should ever use anything in the eye that is not made specifically for the eye. Using anything that isn't made for the eye can do permanent damage. 

I think the best way to test that is put a drop of plain water in your eye. Does your eye feel dry and not fluid? It's because plain water doesn't match the atmosphere of the eye. Now put a saline drop in the eye, feels completely different and way more comfortable.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> No one should ever use anything in the eye that is not made specifically for the eye. Using anything that isn't made for the eye can do permanent damage.
> 
> I think the best way to test that is put a drop of plain water in your eye. Does your eye feel dry and not fluid? It's because plain water doesn't match the atmosphere of the eye. Now put a saline drop in the eye, feels completely different and way more comfortable.


That said, there are also specific eye medications and drops that burn like fire!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

True. I wanted to cry when I had to put the steroid drops in my eyes after my surgery. 

But they are designed for the eyes and won't cause damage even if it feels like they're trying to melt your eyeball.


----------

